# Chit chat with a new ATS owner at the car wash.



## Tomjh (Nov 15, 2011)

I ran into a guy with anew ATS today at the car wash and his previous car was a series one BMW. We talked about the ATS. He though the BMW was a drivers car much more than the ATS. He said the ATS was a softer ride and very comfortable and that what he wanted right now. He was paying 385. No money down. 2.0 loaded. It is clear that if you are looking for a good handling car the BMW wins out . I came out from going to the drug store and there was also an ATS parked next to me and it was also apparent the BMW f30 looks much better than the ATS . It was very non decrypt. Not to start an other thread but I though some of you would find it interesting


----------



## krash (Nov 26, 2005)

I sat in an ATS at the Philly Car show today. Didn't drive it obviously. 

I really don't like the instrumentation at all, and the overall quality of materials isn't as nice as what we get in the F30.

Plus, it didn't feel as comfortable in terms of head room. It felt really cramped to me. It could have been how the seat was adjusted, but I'm not really sure...

Driving experience is one thing, but instrumentation and quality of materials is a huge factor when choosing a car, and I think the ATS really falls short. CUE is terrible!


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

BJ?

: popcorn:


----------



## SilverX3 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ats Thread makes no sense for us down under


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tomjh said:


> I ran into a guy with anew ATS today at the car wash and his previous car was a series one BMW. We talked about the ATS. He though the BMW was a drivers car much more than the ATS. He said the ATS was a softer ride and very comfortable and that what he wanted right now...


Compared to his 1 series, the F30 would have been softer than ATS, I wonder why he went ATS not F30.

I do agree, although there are plenty of people who prefer the ATS style than F30, over all the ATS style is on the dull side, especially if without the HID/LED headlights, and it has no m-sport equivalent package that makes it look more aggressive like this one:


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

CE750Jockey said:


> BJ?
> 
> : popcorn:


Another ATS thread!

YES!

BJ


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

SilverX3 said:


> Ats Thread makes no sense for us down under


Makes no sense for us up over, either.

BJ


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

boltjaM3s said:


> Makes no sense for us up over, either.
> 
> BJ


For some reason it made sense for that Bimmer driver, actually this maybe rare, I agreed with you it did not make sense for him to go ATS not F30, consider that he wanted more comfortable and softer ride.


----------



## Dingers 335i (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you think there's a bunch of F30 threads on the Cadillac forums?


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dingers 335i said:


> Do you think there's a bunch of F30 threads on the Cadillac forums?


Is there a bunch of ATS threads in Cadillac forums?


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

Dingers 335i said:


> Do you think there's a bunch of F30 threads on the Cadillac forums?


There are no Cadillac forums.

AOL makes it really hard to find such things.

BJ


----------



## SilverX3 (Sep 2, 2005)

ATS IS F30 owners dream car or something

So many threads about ATS

Not funny anymore


----------



## chasfh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in Miami for a long weekend and walking down the Miracle Mile in Coral Gables last night, I saw a doddering old couple, probably about 80, coming out of their car: an XTS, which is basically a bigger ATS. And I thought: I can't believe I wasted even 10 minutes considering a Cadillac this time around.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's getting old...just like Cadillacs client base.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

What is ironic is the people who complain the loudest about ATS threads are the ones that post to them the most and keep them going.

CA


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

chasfh said:


> I'm in Miami for a long weekend and walking down the Miracle Mile in Coral Gables last night, I saw a doddering old couple, probably about 80, coming out of their car: an XTS, which is basically a bigger ATS. And I thought: I can't believe I wasted even 10 minutes considering a Cadillac this time around.


The XTS is not basically a larger ATS. If there is a larger ATS it would be the CTS. The XTS is a front wheel drive car and is the "traditional" Cadillac. The XTS appeals to an older clientele than the ATS just like the 7 Series appeals to an older clientele than the 3 Series. I have one of each (335 and 750) which I select depending on how old I feel when I get up in the morning.

CA


----------



## boramkiv (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, other than on these forums the hype has simmered a little. So has the F30, but since we've seen the F32 it's not too bad. 
All we know is that there's supposed to be a V, coupe, and convertible version of the ATS. We haven't seen anything however.

I still haven't seen an ATS on the road around here.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

justinnum1 said:


> It's getting old...just like Cadillacs client base.


The Cadillac client base is getting younger, unlike the F30 base. This is why BMW made the F30 softer, to appease the older base, also why BMW finally brings us the 320i, to attract younger buyers who are more value oriented.

Although ATSs are far and few between, don't be surprised next time an F30 driver sees it, the driver in the ATS is younger.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

dtc100 said:


> The Cadillac client base is getting younger, unlike the F30 base. This is why BMW made the F30 softer, to appease the older base, also why BMW finally brings us the 320i, to attract younger buyers who are more value oriented.
> 
> Although ATSs are far and few between, don't be surprised next time an F30 driver sees it, the driver in the ATS is younger.


I have seen 3 ats so far, 1 a 2.5, the other 2 a 3.6. all 3 had drivers close to 60.

Most F30's i am seeing the drivers are between 30-40.


----------



## trinipirate (Sep 1, 2012)

Seeing 2 ATS in one day has to be very rare.


----------



## Jamesonsviggen (Jun 18, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> The XTS is not basically a larger ATS. If there is a larger ATS it would be the CTS. The XTS is a front wheel drive car and is the "traditional" Cadillac. The XTS appeals to an older clientele than the ATS just like the 7 Series appeals to an older clientele than the 3 Series. I have one of each (335 and 750) which I select depending on how old I feel when I get up in the morning.
> 
> CA


Correct.

Caddy bread and butter was the DTS/Deville. Big and FWD. The XTS is the no brainer Cadillac for those buyers. Prepare yourself for "roadster roofs" to be seen on those bad boys.


----------



## boramkiv (Jan 8, 2011)

Jamesonsviggen said:


> Correct.
> 
> Caddy bread and butter was the DTS/Deville. Big and FWD. The XTS is the no brainer Cadillac for those buyers. Prepare yourself for "roadster roofs" to be seen on those bad boys.


Okay, so here's the question of the year:
How many ATS's will you see with the "roadster roofs"?

I've seen CTS-V's with the roof and white wall tires so its possible.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

boltjaM3s said:


> There are no Cadillac forums.
> 
> AOL makes it really hard to find such things.
> 
> BJ


I got booted of one Cadillac forum last year. I had joined in expectation of the ATS.

No, I didn't personally say anything that would offend anyone, I always try to be thoughtful.

I was never given the reason for getting banned, but perhaps it was for a few comments I made about the (to me) ugly angular style of most Cadillacs and other reasons why I never liked their cars.

Now that I have seen the ATS I neither find them ugly nor pretty. Not as nice looking at the 328i, but not as ugly as some of the bigger Cadillacs with such a bulbous grill.

BTW - I just turned 77 yrs old last week...so, age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## LegendsNeverDie (Feb 22, 2012)

Tomjh said:


> I ran into a guy with anew ATS today at the car wash and his previous car was a series one BMW. We talked about the ATS. He though the BMW was a drivers car much more than the ATS. He said the ATS was a softer ride and very comfortable and that what he wanted right now. He was paying 385. No money down. 2.0 loaded. It is clear that if you are looking for a good handling car the BMW wins out . I came out from going to the drug store and there was also an ATS parked next to me and it was also apparent the BMW f30 looks much better than the ATS . It was very non decrypt. Not to start an other thread but I though some of you would find it interesting


Unfortunately the F30 is softer than the ATS and the ATS is a little bit more "sport" oriented than the F30. I just configured a nice 2.0T Performance online and came out to be around 42K the way I wanted it. It's going to be tough choosing the F30 over the ATS.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

boltjaM3s said:


> There are no Cadillac forums.
> 
> AOL makes it really hard to find such things.
> 
> BJ


Prodigy, you mean.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boramkiv said:


> Okay, so here's the question of the year:
> How many ATS's will you see with the "roadster roofs"?
> 
> I've seen CTS-V's with the roof and white wall tires so its possible.


----------



## Jamesonsviggen (Jun 18, 2007)

boramkiv said:


> Okay, so here's the question of the year:
> How many ATS's will you see with the "roadster roofs"?
> 
> I've seen CTS-V's with the roof and white wall tires so its possible.


It will happen, though it will be very few.

People do tacky crap to BMWs too...like fake M badges and M stripes and all kinds of lame stuff.

Which is worse? At least the fake convertibles are not implying performance that the car is not equipped with.


----------



## JoeFromPA (Jan 21, 2007)

The CTS has stolen some 3-series sales over the years - that's why its in it's second generation. The ATS will most likely do the same. 

The idea that it meaningfully handles different on public roadways from a 3-series is bunk. It's barely different in instrumented testing, accounting for differences in tires.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

LegendsNeverDie said:


> Unfortunately the F30 is softer than the ATS and the ATS is a little bit more "sport" oriented than the F30. I just configured a nice 2.0T Performance online and came out to be around 42K the way I wanted it. It's going to be tough choosing the F30 over the ATS.


Honestly, when you buy a BMW, you know what you want. BMW's are known to be refined with a sportier 'feel' to them. Unlike it's competitors which have recently just joined the 'sporty' ball game.


----------



## SilverX3 (Sep 2, 2005)

F30 Owners should stop chat chatting with ATS owners

This forum is being contaminated with GM germs


----------



## boramkiv (Jan 8, 2011)

Jamesonsviggen said:


> It will happen, though it will be very few.
> 
> People do tacky crap to BMWs too...like fake M badges and M stripes and all kinds of lame stuff.
> 
> Which is worse? At least the fake convertibles are not implying performance that the car is not equipped with.





captainaudio said:


>


Yes, but look at that picture. You think that 7 owner is young and has no idea they're destroying a great car. Yet the Caddy owner wants to plush every single thing because the ride is too harsh on their bones.


----------



## LegendsNeverDie (Feb 22, 2012)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Honestly, when you buy a BMW, you know what you want. BMW's are known to be refined with a sportier 'feel' to them. Unlike it's competitors which have recently just joined the 'sporty' ball game.


Hmm this is true, however I had a blast driving a B5 A4 Quattro, it felt as "sporty" as my E90. I really like the F30 328i M Sport but I think the ATS chassis is better and the LSD is the icing on the cake. IMO BMW has a better drivetrain and the ATS has a better chassis. I also prefer the exterior of the ATS but I prefer the interior of the F30.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Exterior of the ATS can't touch the msport f30.


----------



## LegendsNeverDie (Feb 22, 2012)

justinnum1 said:


> Exterior of the ATS can't touch the msport f30.


I disagree. The M Sport looks really good but I think the ATS is just more proportional and aggressive looking while being elegant at the same time. I like it more.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

LegendsNeverDie said:


> I disagree. The M Sport looks really good but I think the ATS is just more proportional and aggressive looking while being elegant at the same time. I like it more.


Understood, tho i think you are in the minority with that opinion.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

trinipirate said:


> Seeing 2 ATS in one day has to be very rare.


Likely CTSs mistaken for ATSs. From the initial surveys so far, it appears the average age of the ATS drivers is a few years younger than that of the 3 series drivers.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boramkiv said:


> Yes, but look at that picture. You think that 7 owner is young and has no idea they're destroying a great car. Yet the Caddy owner wants to plush every single thing because the ride is too harsh on their bones.


I tend to doubt that the owner of that car uses it to go to and from the Senior Center.

CA


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Honestly, when you buy a BMW, you know what you want. BMW's are known to be refined with a sportier 'feel' to them. Unlike it's competitors which have recently just joined the 'sporty' ball game.


As they say in the music business:

"You're only as good as your last hit"

CA


----------



## boramkiv (Jan 8, 2011)

dtc100 said:


> Likely CTSs mistaken for ATSs. From the initial surveys so far, it appears the average age of the ATS drivers is a few years younger than that of the 3 series drivers.


I can believe this. It can't be a fair comparison however. BMW changed their style to attract the mature buyers with the 3, and its working. 
Caddy changed their style with the A, and it's not working so well. So even though the average age of A is lower than that of 3, the success lies with the 3 so far because they're selling more.
Again, I have YET to see an ATS around here. Haven't been out of town in a while, but haven't seen one yet. And I will definitely know when I see one.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

boramkiv said:


> I can believe this. It can't be a fair comparison however. BMW changed their style to attract the mature buyers with the 3, and its working.
> Caddy changed their style with the A, and it's not working so well. So even though the average age of A is lower than that of 3, the success lies with the 3 so far because they're selling more.
> Again, I have YET to see an ATS around here. Haven't been out of town in a while, but haven't seen one yet. And I will definitely know when I see one.


Give the ATS some time. The 3 series moniker has been around for far longer then Caddie's ATS moniker. A couple years down the line, we'll see it have a very big following, if not bigger(on the internet anyway) if BMW keeps up with the current trend of softening up their cars. It's losing it's core base that helped it get to where it is today - Purists.


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

krash said:


> I sat in an ATS at the Philly Car show today. Didn't drive it obviously.
> 
> I really don't like the instrumentation at all, and the overall quality of materials isn't as nice as what we get in the F30.
> 
> ...


Agree. Just checked it out at the Philly show as well. While I liked their interior in pics, when seen in person, it still has that "GM-ish" feel to it. GM's interior designs have come a long way. Now they just need their materials to catch up. Not there yet.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Give the ATS some time. The 3 series moniker has been around for far longer then Caddie's ATS moniker. A couple years down the line, we'll see it have a very big following, if not bigger(on the internet anyway) if BMW keeps up with the current trend of softening up their cars. It's losing it's core base that helped it get to where it is today - Purists.


I don't think that GM, in their wildest dreams, expected the ATS to outsell or sell even come close to selling as well as the 3 Series in the first few years of production. If the ATS is well received it will gradually gain market share.

A lot of the threads about brands that compete with BMW have a lot of preconceptions. You will see "A Mustang can't go around corners in spite of the fact that on the track they are very competitive with, and sometimes faster than an M3.

Many people choose a car brand because the way other people perceive them (or more accurately the way THEY perceive that other people perceive them) is very important to them. In the general scheme of things choosing a product based on who else you think owns that product is rather silly, but to a certain point we all do that.

I remember seeing a show on television a few years ago where there were a group of people who were taste testing vodka. Before the test they asked the participants what their favorite vodka brand was and most named Grey Goose. When the participants were aware of the brand they were tasting Grey Goose won the taste test. When they repeated the test and they did not know what brand they were tasting Grey Goose was far down on the list behind several far less expensive brands.

CA


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

boramkiv said:


> I can believe this. It can't be a fair comparison however. BMW changed their style to attract the mature buyers with the 3, and its working.
> Caddy changed their style with the A, and it's not working so well. So even though the average age of A is lower than that of 3, the success lies with the 3 so far because they're selling more.
> Again, I have YET to see an ATS around here. Haven't been out of town in a while, but haven't seen one yet. And I will definitely know when I see one.


Ultimately though it is whether it works for you, not what is working for BMW, that is important.

If BMW starts to cater to the retirees, and since we have a retiree boom now and in the future, it could work very well for BMW, but would such a policy also work for under 40 year olds?


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

captainaudio said:


> I don't think that GM, in their wildest dreams, expected the ATS to outsell or sell even come close to selling as well as the 3 Series in the first few years of production. If the ATS is well received it will gradually gain market share.
> 
> A lot of the threads about brands that compete with BMW have a lot of preconceptions. You will see "A Mustang can't go around corners in spite of the fact that on the track they are very competitive with, and sometimes faster than an M3.
> 
> ...


Nicely said, CA! :thumbup: It's going to take some time for the ATS to gather a following but I'm sure once it does, it'll be the new 'cool' thing to have for the younger buyers that Cadillac is targeting. Believe it or not CA, McDonalds Coffee was rated as #1 in a blind taste test over Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts. It just goes to show how a brand can play with peoples minds.


----------



## LarkHouston (Aug 7, 2009)

justinnum1 said:


> I have seen 3 ats so far, 1 a 2.5, the other 2 a 3.6. all 3 had* drivers close to 60*.
> 
> Most F30's i am seeing the drivers are between 30-40.


Hey, I resemble that remark! Except you see what I drive.


----------



## boramkiv (Jan 8, 2011)

dtc100 said:


> Ultimately though it is whether it works for you, not what is working for BMW, that is important.
> 
> If BMW starts to cater to the retirees, and since we have a retiree boom now and in the future, it could work very well for BMW, but would such a policy also work for under 40 year olds?


True. So right now BMW is doing well. When sales start to shift the other way, I'm sure BMW 
will immediately pull that magic trick out of their sleeve. 
We can all remember what BMW's used to be.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

LarkHouston said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark! Except you see what I drive.


The average age of a 3 series driver is 42.


----------



## LarkHouston (Aug 7, 2009)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> The average age of a 3 series driver is 42.


What about Z4 drivers?


----------



## boramkiv (Jan 8, 2011)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> Nicely said, CA! :thumbup: It's going to take some time for the ATS to gather a following but I'm sure once it does, it'll be the new 'cool' thing to have for the younger buyers that Cadillac is targeting.


I'm not err really sure about that one. I mean yes it's cool, but as of today it's still just a Cadillac. The V HAS to be really good in order for the ATS name to be permanently sealed in our minds as a car that dominated the automotive industry. 
The CTS-V did that, (the second gen) but reading their forums revealed a lot of unhappy owners who just accepts the major faults on the car which are inferior to some of the competition. And basically saying the cars power makes up for the refinement. The ATS is at the doorstep, GM just needs to let it in and make if feel at home, warm and cozy not leave out there in these frigid temps.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

boramkiv said:


> I'm not err really sure about that one. I mean yes it's cool, but as of today it's still just a Cadillac. The V HAS to be really good in order for the ATS name to be permanently sealed in our minds as a car that dominated the automotive industry.
> The CTS-V did that, (the second gen) but reading their forums revealed a lot of unhappy owners who just accepts the major faults on the car which are inferior to some of the competition. And basically saying the cars power makes up for the refinement. The ATS is at the doorstep, GM just needs to let it in and make if feel at home, warm and cozy not leave out there in these frigid temps.


Which is what CA and I have ben saying. It's going to take awhile, but it can happen.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> The average age of a 3 series driver is 42.


I thought was 48.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

LarkHouston said:


> What about Z4 drivers?


Z4 is the one BMW model that was on the ten least sold list. I don't think there is a large enough sample to know


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

dtc100 said:


> I thought was 48.


The average of a BMW buyer as a whole is 48.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

-=Hot|Ice=- said:


> The average of a BMW buyer as a whole is 48.


Good to know, from the other thread and the link, I did a very quick count, what do we know, out of the 40 some samples, the ATS's average driver age is precisely 42. Not a scientific poll but interesting outcome, matches the 3 series.

If you look at the ages of the ATS conquest buyers, they are much younger. As few ATSs as they have sold, it does manage to attract younger buyers.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> The XTS is not basically a larger ATS. If there is a larger ATS it would be the CTS. The XTS is a front wheel drive car and is the "traditional" Cadillac. The XTS appeals to an older clientele than the ATS just like the 7 Series appeals to an older clientele than the 3 Series. I have one of each (335 and 750) which I select *depending on how old I feel* when I get up in the morning.
> 
> CA


You're only as old as the woman you feel.

Attrib G. Marx


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

justinnum1 said:


> It's getting old...just like Cadillacs client base.


There are two kinds of Cadillac drivers, old people.......and their parents.


----------

